# Рентген всего позвоночника-альтернатива?



## JWT (8 Авг 2008)

Добрый день.
К сож. не могу долго читать,может тема уже была,но показано-лежать,т.ч. сижу за компом не дольше 5 минут.

На днях ночью чуть не потерял сознание от боли в ноге,скорую вызывал.Боль не впервый раз,уже 3 года то там,то сям,то в одной ноге,то в ребрах,то в шее,то в спине,то рука не поднимается левая....Думал и про паразитов,и про хламидиоз,все отрицательно.
Наконец-то случилось-врач скорой намекнул,что мое корченье не кровати очень напоминает грыжу позвоночника.
Как отпустило позвал специалиста.Он,прощупав позвоночник,сказал,что навскидку есть остеохондроз в шее,проблемы в грудном отделе,грыжа в пояснично-крестцовом между 4-5...попросил сделать рентген пояснично крестцового,но я хочу сразу сфотографировать весь позвоночник от шеи до попы.

Начал звонить по разным рентгенам.Как-то без энтузиазма там меня выслушивают,задают вопросы,кто назначил,зачем весь,сколько мне лет,это же дорого,вредно...
Вообщем хотел бы узнать действительно ли вредно делать рентген всего позвоночника и есть ли альтернатива-КТ,МРТ,еще какая-нибудь диагностика...? И что лучше?

Все,опять начинает побаливать,пополз в кровать.

Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Рентген всего позвоночника-альтернатива?*

Из всех четко достоверных диагностик, самая информативная это МРТ.
Я думаю вам нужно обратиться к невропатологу, на очном осмотре доктор определит сложность заболевания и порекомендует обследование.
Предварительный диагноз Вам практически поставили.


----------



## JWT (8 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Рентген всего позвоночника-альтернатива?*

Подскажите сколько должен стоить МРТ всего позвоночника?

А то нашел одно место,там по тел сказали что МРТ в любом случае захватит максимум 3-4 позвонка и будет стоить 1500р...


----------



## sun_flower (8 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Рентген всего позвоночника-альтернатива?*

один отдел 1500-2500 стоит.
Сделайте хотя бы поясничный


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Рентген всего позвоночника-альтернатива?*

3-4 позвонка, это рентгеновкое исследование.


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Врач невропатолог должен Вам назначить рентгенографию того отдела позвоночника который необходим. А рентгенография всего позвоночника это примерно как " пальцем в небо"...Ну Вы поняли надеюсь?


----------

